# please help with code



## Pkirsch1 (May 3, 2012)

Is there a procedure code for Dupuytren's contracture when a cord can be felt?  Overtime , the thickening of this cord in your hand can cause one or more fingers to bend toward your palm and cannot be straightened.  Is there is a medication straightens the fingers.  Is there a surgical code for this procedure?


----------



## LaVoncye (May 3, 2012)

*cpt code*

Try code for the procedure is 26040 thisia per digit code. Are you using DX code 728.6 or 728.0. The surgical name of the procedure is a Fasciotomy.


----------



## Judi Reid CPC (May 3, 2012)

pamelakirsch@sbcglobal.net said:


> Is there a procedure code for Dupuytren's contracture when a cord can be felt?  Overtime , the thickening of this cord in your hand can cause one or more fingers to bend toward your palm and cannot be straightened.  Is there is a medication straightens the fingers.  Is there a surgical code for this procedure?



Hi Pam, 

There is a two new CPT codes for this in 2012, I have copy and pasted the information from the AAOS 2012 changes Part 1.

Dupuytren's Contracture

Two new CPT codes on the treatment of Dupuytren's contracture were introduced. CPT code 20527â€”â€œInjection, enzyme (eg, collagenase), palmar fascial cord (ie, Dupuytren's contracture)â€�â€”describes the work associated with the injection on the first day. CPT code 26341â€”â€œManipulation, palmar fascial cord (ie, Dupuytren's cord), postenzyme injection (eg, collagenase)â€�â€”describes the work on the second day for the manipulation of the cord. 

Both procedures are single-use codes; CPT code 20527 carries no global period while CPT code 26341 invokes a 10-day global period. Application of a custom-fabricated splint is separately reportable on the second day. 

And from Medicare which also listed the drug and CPT codes for a 2- day procedure:

Jurisdiction 11 Part B 
Dupuytren's Contracture Treatment Billing/Coding Guidelines
Due to the permanent code assignment for Xiaflex and correct coding for the injection of the drug, physicians should report Dupuytren's contracture treatment with the following codes: 

Day 1 

•J0775 â€“ Injection, Collagenase, Clostridium Histolyticum, 0.01 mg (BE SURE YOU BILL THIS IN THE CORRECT UNITS) 
•20527 â€“ Injection, enzyme (e.g., Collagenase), Palmer Fascial Cord (e.g., Dupuytren's Contracture) 

◦Use the appropriate modifier to indicate right or left hand 
Day 2 

•26341 â€“ Manipulations, palmar fascial cord (e.g., Dupuytren's cord), post enzyme injection (e.g., collagenase), single cord 
•29130 â€“ Splint application 
The Evauluation and Management (E/M) service is included in the fee for code 26341. These codes are effective on January 1, 2012. 

I hope this helps,

Judi Reid, CPC


----------



## Pkirsch1 (May 4, 2012)

LaVoncye said:


> Try code for the procedure is 26040 thisia per digit code. Are you using DX code 728.6 or 728.0. The surgical name of the procedure is a Fasciotomy.



Thank you sooooooooo much LaVoncye!!


----------



## Pkirsch1 (May 4, 2012)

Judi Reid CPC said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> There is a two new CPT codes for this in 2012, I have copy and pasted the information from the AAOS 2012 changes Part 1.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Judi!!!


----------

